# Looking for Coding position in East Texas



## lmwade (Dec 18, 2010)

I have just completed my medical coding program course and will be taking my CPC test on January 15th. Meanwhile, I am on the look-out for a Coding position in the Jacksonville, Texas area. Any leads would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## JacquelynA (Dec 21, 2010)

*try contexomedia.com*

http://www.contexomedia.com/coding-and-billing-jobs.html
copy and paste this and go to contexomedia.com for job listings and to post a resume.
Just a suggestion, do a salary survey for several specialties so that you have an idea what a certified coder with no experience makes in your area before you start setting up interviews.  Good luck to you.
Jackie


----------



## karenc_bell@yahoo.com (Dec 21, 2010)

*Coding Job*

Hello,

I am Karen Bell , live in the Atlanta area. I Just finished Medical Coding and Billing class.
I have graduated and I have taken my CPC exam.  I have been searching and seaching,
for a coding job.  Empolyers are looking for three to four year of experience.  Can someone give a chance for enry level coder.  I  would appreciate it very much.  Help! Help! karenc_bell@yahoo.com.

Thank You.


----------

